# 5th wheeling



## bzntxn (Dec 29, 2002)

hello, my wife and I are thinking about upgrading to a 28 ft 5th wheel.We recently sold our home and are living in a 24 ft travel trailor. we are using our family suburban to haul it. I would like some advice so here goes: 

1. will a 1994 GMC 454 with a 410 rear end be strong enough. 

2. Any other advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gary B (Dec 29, 2002)

5th wheeling

Hi bzntxn, yes that will be a great tow tow rig, for a 28' weither is a 3/4 ton or 1 ton.   :approve:


----------

